
Realm Objective-C and Swift 2.2: Safe object passing across threads (and more) - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/obj-c-swift-2-2-thread-safe-reference-sort-properties-relationships/
======
jinjin2
Awesome. I have been waiting on this feature for ages. Passing objects by
their primary key worked kinda ok, but being able to safely pass lists and
query results is a game changer.

~~~
bigfish24
(Adam from Realm) Thanks for the feedback and glad to know this meets your
needs! Anything else you feel you are waiting on?

